
TiDB releases version 1.0, finally ready to replace MySQL! - xmichael99
https://pingcap.github.io/blog/releases/2017/10/16/ga/
======
jinqueeny
The following link is for the TiDB best practice:
[https://pingcap.github.io/blog/2017/07/24/tidbbestpractice/](https://pingcap.github.io/blog/2017/07/24/tidbbestpractice/)

